# Breeding my rats.Want to find line up homes first..AZ



## Luvin_My_Pets

I have 2 rats that I am planning on breeding. I want to have at least 5 homes lined up to adopt them before they are born. When they are born I will no how many more will need homes. But for now I want at least 5 homes to take a pair or trio. Bloodlines are great. The babies will probably all be black and white with various markings like hooded, masked, capped, bareback, variegated, or berkshire. Each baby will be $15 to ensure that they will not be used as food. You will need to sign a wafer saying you will not use them as food. Expecting big litter since it will be their first litter. Must pick up. No shipping. I live in Glendale,AZ Here are the details on the parents.

Mom: Black and white hooded bareback.Black eyes. Standard ears. Has a blaze on her face. A few little black spots(very tiny)on her belly(adorable). She is the most loving rat I have ever had. She loves to lick everybody. If you put your face up to her she'll lick you no doubt about it. She would rather sit in your lap on on your shoulder then do anything else. Sometimes she even falls asleep on me. She is great with my 4 y/o sister and 2 y/o baby boy I babysit for. She is a perfect family rat. She loves playing with her sister as well.

Dad: Black and white hooded male. Black eyes. One black spot on his belly. Very sweet. Loves attention. He will sit next to the cage of his door untill I take him out. A total sweetheart. Very very soft fur! He loves to explore but will come back to get rubbed and kissed every minute or so. Great family pet. He licks me everytime I take him out. He hates not getting attention. If he sees me giving the girls attention he runs around his cage like crazy. He loves to stick his nose through the bars of his cage to try and smells the girls. He is very interested in them so I'm sure we wont have a problem with him breeding.

Well I hope I gave enough details. If seriuosly interested please email me at [email protected] or pm me on here. My name is Kyla by the way. Thanks so much.


----------



## Forensic

Why are you breeding?


----------



## Sky14

Yes why and what do you know of the ratsys you will be breeding? Are they petstore or breeder bought and do you know the parents,grandparents and great grand parents health history of the 2 you plan on breeding?


----------



## Kimmiekins

Who is your established breeding mentor?


----------



## renay

Kimmiekins said:


> Who is your established breeding mentor?


You are looking for a needle in a hay stack. You're not wrong for looking, and in no sense am I trying to be rude, you're definately after the right thing, I just don't think you'll find it... 

Also, I think its fair to assume that this person knows her stuff, and is being responsible regardless of whether she did the responsible thing and was mentored first...


----------



## Poppyseed

Do these rats come from well established and healthy lines? Do you have a pedigree on each rat proving their establishment?

I know this isn't the place for this but you shouldn't ever breed pet store rats. I'm glad you are trying to find homes first, kudos for that at least. But if you want to be a good responsible breeder you would never put two rats of unknown genetic history together. Even if they look healthy and well mannered now, they could carry bad recessive traits that would be carried down into the babies. They could carry bad myco resistance, tumor succeptability, megacolon, pituitary disease, and aggressive tendencies just to name a few. Just because they don't show it now doesn't mean they are not carrying it hidden in their genes.

But if these are pedigreed rats with known lines then that's great and disregard the information I posted there. Again, it's great you are finding homes BEFORE breeding but there is so much more to ethical rat breeding than that.


----------



## Kimmiekins

renay said:


> Kimmiekins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your established breeding mentor?
> 
> 
> 
> You are looking for a needle in a hay stack. You're not wrong for looking, and in no sense am I trying to be rude, you're definately after the right thing, I just don't think you'll find it...
> 
> Also, I think its fair to assume that this person knows her stuff, and is being responsible regardless of whether she did the responsible thing and was mentored first...
Click to expand...

Can't hurt to ask. 

I hope you are right, and they are being responsible. There's no mention of who the parents actually are (I've noticed most established breeders breeding established lines say so right off the bat), so we don't know if they are from a pet store, or what.

I don't think there's harm in checking, though. Some people think it's okay to breed willy nilly, until told otherwise.


----------



## Kimmiekins

I noticed you have a post on another rat forum, and I did want to reiterate what someone said there.

You have a rescue nearby, Any Rat Rescue. They have many babies already up for adoption that need homes (who aren't finding them, despite the resources a rescue has). By breeding and bring more rats into the area, sure, you MAY find homes (but adopters often back out - be aware of this). But you're also taking away chances for the babies already in need of homes in the area who are already alive and waiting for forever homes.

Okay, done with this thread, not trying to start trouble. I just hope you consider this fact.


----------



## Sky14

So correct me if I'm wrong but you have a rescue with home needing ratsys withen 300 miles of you and you want to breed??? This is just my opinion but that is WRONG I mean you'd be stealing a ratsys home that is allready in need of a home...and allready alive and in this world...

So please can you tell me EXACTLY why you want to breed your ratsys? And can you tell us what you know about their parents health history at the LEAST?


----------



## Meghan

I'm pretty sure,no one on here will be using them as feeders


----------



## renay

Meghan said:


> I'm pretty sure,no one on here will be using them as feeders


I don't think we're so much looking at the fact that the rats in question will be used as feeders rather that there are already rats in need of homes in the poster's area, and the poster is knowingly bringing more into the equasion.


----------



## Sky14

Lovin_My_Pets?? Hello?


----------



## renay

You know this is kind of odd, someone comes here, posts 1 post and its a post stating that they wish to breed their rats.. :? I'm becomming Less and less convinced that what I originally thought, that this person is being responsible, in fact is not...


----------



## Sky14

I know! You would think the RESPONSIBLE owner/breeder would check this daily...


----------



## twitch

please keep to the topic of finding homes for any possbile rats. if you do not think she should be breeding the rats or are looking for more information about the the rats that's fine but keep it to that. no more questions about ethics or responsibilty. you can figure that out from the answers recieved to questions on the rats themselves.


----------



## Luvin_My_Pets

Hey guys so sorry about that. My internet was down. Anyways yes I saw both parents of each one when I adopted them. I know they come from healthy, sweet tempered lines. I want to breed because I want to creat good, healthy rat lines. I want to give families good family rats. Most people dont go to a rescue to get their rats, they just go to petco or petsmart. And as we all know pet store animals do not live very long. I'm just helping out. I'm being very responsible. Yes I do have a mentor. In fact she has a rattery in Californie(very close to me). She can say I am responsible as well. So if anyones interested please contact me at [email protected] . Do not email me if you are not interested. I do not want any ugly emails. Thank you


----------



## Kimmiekins

People don't go to rescues?? Huh.

At the other forum, you had a change of heart and decided to purchace breeder rats from a breeder. What happened to that? Are those the two you're speaking of now?


----------



## Luvin_My_Pets

Oh oops lol forgot that I didnt tell ya'll. Yah I decided I'm adopting 2 rats from a breeder soon so they do have great pedigrees. They will be siamese. Will post when I get them.


----------



## Sky14

Where do you live in Cali.???


----------



## Luvin_My_Pets

No I live in Glendale, AZ.


----------



## Sky14

Oooh. Ok.


----------

